# dumb question



## A.K. (Jun 22, 2006)

ive never grown out doors but do you think there is some way i could plant some in a abandon feild and let them grow on there own or any other way of growin out doors out of my yard with little effort? like just toss a bunch of seeds in one place and have them grow?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 22, 2006)

I personally live in the south where this would be impossible due to the lack of rain.. if there is enough moisture in the soil I'd have to say that this could work..Is there a creek or stream near by?.....It is most def. possible. keep us posted bro!


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 22, 2006)

There are a few things one could do to help ensure success: for example mixing in some good potting soil, spread the seeds out, etc.  I would recomend doing all you could before you leave them there and letting nature do its things, but its definatly workable.


----------



## A.K. (Jun 22, 2006)

well the place i live in mostly is technacally considerd a desert but i go to seattle (rain capital of washington and most of america) every weekend but am gonna be there alot more this summer man i wish i still lived there but yea i guess it would be possible there except its a fairly big city and no forest like areas to plant them in except out of town and i cant get out there for certian reasons so i dont know


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 22, 2006)

Marijuana seeds thrown on a lawn or backyard will commonly sprout and can grow fine by themselves.  That's because the soil is condusive to growing things.  Good soil, usually adequate nutrients, regular watering, etc.
Out in the "wilds" however it is a totally different story.
Hemp grows fine without help from mankind.  It was here long before we were.
But before people, there was no marijuana.  Marijuana requires people to cultivate it (like corn, which cannot reproduce without man's help).  Pot, like corn and lots of other plants & animals, has been hybredized for so many thousands of years it cannot survive without people to plant it and take care of it.
I've been told that pot grows very poorly up around Seattle.  That's because they're not enough sunshine (Seattle gets only 50 sunny days per year I read) and too much rain (leads to bud rot).
In fact, Seattle is sort of the "birthplace" of indoor growing, because of poor outside growing conditions for mj.


----------



## A.K. (Jun 23, 2006)

well have you heard of the town of ellensburg neer seattle do you think it would grow there it gets about 100 degrees F. in the downtown area and is very sunny just not much rain and how much do you think it would cost for enough seeds to make it possible


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 23, 2006)

I may get banned for saying this, but I don't know anything Ellensberg.
It's not so much temp's that matter, it's days of sunshine.  Like I said before, Seattle doesn'tg get enough sunshine to grow pot outdoors.
To grow good, marijuana needs 3--5 hrs. of direct sushine/dayAn occasional cloudy day is ok.
For seeds for a rookie grow, I suggest using bag seeds--seeds that came with weed you buy.
Otherwise, order some--there's lots of co's to buy them from.
Problem is, it's almost too late to start outdoors.  We're past the solstice, the days will be getting shorter all the way until x-mas.  You can plant and grow some, but everyday you tarry means less and less final yield.

You need to read up on cultivation, find an area, prep the soil (or use large containers), and use deer deturrents.


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jun 25, 2006)

im totally new to growing, never done it before. But theres seeds in weed you buy? never noticed.


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 26, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> I may get banned for saying this, but I don't know anything Ellensberg.
> It's not so much temp's that matter, it's days of sunshine.  Like I said before, Seattle doesn'tg get enough sunshine to grow pot outdoors.
> To grow good, marijuana needs 3--5 hrs. of direct sushine/dayAn occasional cloudy day is ok.
> For seeds for a rookie grow, I suggest using bag seeds--seeds that came with weed you buy.
> ...



Actually Pot grows best in the Pacific Northwest.  The best outdoor weed comes from around here.  During the summer it is hot (80 F) almost every day.  My plants are doing great outside now and we have been having perfect weather.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

If not a little too good! Damn its HOT outside! My poor indoor plants have my A/C all to themselves while we sweat


----------

